
Shakespeare Programming Language - aohtsab
http://shakespearelang.sourceforge.net/report/shakespeare/
======
tjarratt
I laughed when it occurred to me that, since their parser only accepts
variables named after a character from a play, Shakespeare programs are
limited by having a finite number of variables and storage, but laughed even
harder when reading their solution to this problem, stacks.

Each variable is a stack that can push and pop, with no error handling:

"Trying to pop when the stack is empty is a sure sign that the author has not
yet perfected her storytelling skills, and will severly disappoint the runtime
system."

Fantastic. All the user-friendliness of assembly indeed.

------
mkramlich
I can't wait to compile Hamlet with it. I've been wondering for years what
that script does.

------
alain94040
Definitely deserves an A+ grade for turning in such an assignment.

------
makmanalp
Beautifully convoluted.

------
aufreak2
I'm still laughing hard! These guys deserve to graduate right now ... or maybe
a perpetual grant to stay in school and write such assignments :D Excellente!

Edit: Just noticed 2001

------
ricaurte
This is amazing! I took a Shakespeare class in college, and it would have been
awesome to have given my instructor some source code for assignments. :)

------
elblanco
Reminds me a bit of Haifu <http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/haifu.html>

------
nitrogen
I like how easily the arithmetic can be mapped onto a stack or tree structure.

------
pigbucket
Poetry is code.

